# Ageless?



## Stingray (Feb 10, 2003)

I am curious as to members' ages. Is it appropriate at CPF to start a thread of ages for those who feel like divulging theirs? I'll start, just copy and paste the list to a response.

Stingray - 47


----------



## Saaby (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm a 96 year old Japanese woman but don't tell anyone






so...

Stingray - 47
Saaby - 96

**EDIT**
Response to post just below this one.
I think Roth may be just a few months younger. Not sure though.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 10, 2003)

I wonder if there is anyone younger than Saaby. That young man is a very smart person for his age!

Anyway, here's my age:

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21


----------



## yclo (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 10, 2003)

The big five-0.


----------



## vcal (Feb 10, 2003)

60+ 
(I can't remember anymore my exact date of birth)..


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2003)

59+


----------



## Greta (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *...I think Roth may be just a few months younger. Not sure though.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">haha little kid, i'll be 18 next month, and as i recall, you are 16.





logicnerd is the youngest i believe..._he's a hs freshman_





41?! yea right sasha, you don't look a day over 16


----------



## Sigman (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17
Sigman - 48


----------



## Nerd (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18


----------



## shiftd (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48


----------



## GeoffChan (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 10, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters


----------



## mc (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 (let's take it at 18 then)
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32

Wow, there is a distinct lack of us 30-somethings in the group. For Pete's sake, there are more teenagers than 30-somethings.

-Keith


----------



## Wits' End (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18 
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18 
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39 
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)


----------



## Tomas (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40


----------



## Klaus (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40


----------



## x-ray (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14


----------



## DavidW (Feb 11, 2003)

37


----------



## Larry1582 (Feb 11, 2003)

37


----------



## Klaus (Feb 11, 2003)

Guys - shoudn´t we keep it together ?

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37


----------



## yclo (Feb 11, 2003)

Bandwidth....


----------



## Saaby (Feb 11, 2003)

Even a long list like that is what? 200 bytes??

Sorry Roth--must have swapped you and Logicnerd or something...cut a 96 year old Japanese woman some slack...


----------



## sunspot (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5


----------



## Chromatophile (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)


----------



## Chromatophile (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)


----------



## JackBlades (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43 (Sasha, sweetie! We're close! )


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43 (Sasha, sweetie! We're close! ) 
AlexGT - 32 (8 when buying flashlights, he he



)


----------



## Brotherscrim (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51


----------



## Greta (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL! JackBlades, you're a nut!





I think I like Rothrandir's comment the best though... "41?! yea right sasha, you don't look a day over 16".


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 11, 2003)

alright alright..grumblemumble..just let me get my cane and a Doan's pill..
Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 

.. but I still don't see the point of us all listing our IQ's..


----------



## Doug S (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
Doug S. - 50+


----------



## Tree (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
Doug S. - 50+ 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk


----------



## Mutie (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
Doug S. - 50
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.

I had no idea there were so many underage teen ravers on here.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
Doug S. - 50+ 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 11, 2003)

iq?

some stupid iq test on the internet gave me a 164




i don't think i am quite that dumb though...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 11, 2003)

Roth - nor that old...!





(hey if you're such a shmartypants, how about alphabetizing the list?



)


----------



## d'mo (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
d'mo - 37


----------



## Mutie (Feb 11, 2003)

Gee d'mo,

The teen raver thing was just a joke. And Tree and Doug S. were just innocent bystanders. I had no idea it would regulate us back to pre-natal.





On the other hand I guess we get to start all over again. How cool is that?


----------



## JJHitt (Feb 11, 2003)

$ hostname
jjhitt
$ uptime
16183 days, 1 user, average load 0.99, 0.99, 0.99

- - - 
Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
d'mo - 37
jjhitt - 44


----------



## tiktok 22 (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
d'mo - 37
jjhitt - 44
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!!


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 11, 2003)

i like the list just the way it is





i don't think that test was altogether accurate. it was called something like "worlds most accurate online iq test" but, that is what they are all called





go to ask jeeves, and type in "what is my iq"


----------



## Josh (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
Josh-26


----------



## Max (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
Josh-26 
Max - 33


----------



## Seth (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50
Josh-26
Max - 33
Seth - 38


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 11, 2003)

Someone... please be younger... than me. -_-


----------



## Size15's (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50
Josh-26
Max - 33
Seth - 38
Size15s - 22


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 11, 2003)

well, kyra writes at least half of darells post so...i guess your not the youngest logicnerd


----------



## Mutie (Feb 11, 2003)

Wait a minute! Didn't I experience this earlier?


----------



## dirobesh (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50
Josh-26
Max - 33
Seth - 38
Size15s - 22 
dirobesh - 38

---- Average so far approx 36 ----


----------



## Tree (Feb 11, 2003)

Apparently these names

Doug S. - 50+ 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
d'mo - 37
jjhitt - 44
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!

Keep getting truncated from the list. Let's try this again.

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50
Doug S. - 50+ 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
d'mo - 37
jjhitt - 44
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Josh-26
Max - 33
Seth - 38
Size15s - 22


----------



## Saaby (Feb 11, 2003)

Alphabatized or ordered from oldest to youngest? Or youngest to oldest for that matter...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 11, 2003)

..we keep losing people off the end of the list, and the posts aren't that close together..? I had to repost when I got left out of Doug's post..maybe on lists like this everyone should post just their info, and let the string starter compile and post it every 4 or 5 posts (??) ...
I dunno..


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 11, 2003)

Saaby, I'm thinking alphabet, starting with A...


----------



## dirobesh (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you sure you all haven't accidently confused your I.Q. with your age? Except me of course.


----------



## Tree (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's an old thread started by our leader David W. with related info. 

Looks like regardless of age we are all still "adults" here.


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 11, 2003)

thanks for the link tree...

great to know what some people were called previously.


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

Adding the dropped name at the end.

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50
Doug S. - 50+ 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
d'mo - 37
jjhitt - 44
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Josh-26
Max - 33
Seth - 38
Size15s - 22
Dirobesh - 38


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

It's funny how you create mental profiles of people, their ages, appearance etc. based on forum conversations...and just how far off you can really be from reality.

Maybe someone should host a page with pictures of everyone.


----------



## Mutie (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Tree:
> *Apparently these names
> 
> Doug S. - 50+
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Whooops, looks like I messed up the whole space/time continuum with an endless loop. Sorry about that chief.


----------



## DieselDave (Feb 11, 2003)

Alphabetized, hope I got everyone

2dogs - 50	
AlexGT - 32	
Bart - 40	
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)	
DavidW - 37	
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38	
d'mo - 37	
Doug S. - 50+ 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12	
JackBlades - 43	
jjhitt - 44	
Josh-26	
Klaus - 40	
Larry1582 - 37	
LEDagent - 21	
logicnerd411 - 14	
Max - 33	
mc-48	
McGizmo - 50 winters	
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.	
NeonLights - 32	
Nerd - 18	
PercaDan - 48	
Rothrandir - 17-18	
Roy - 59+	
Saaby - 16	
Sasha - 41	
Scrimmy - 25.88	
Seth - 38	
shiftd - 19	
Sigman - 48	
SilverFox - 51	
Size15s - 22	
Stefan - 24	
Stingray - 47	
sunspot-52.5	
TedtheLed - 50	
The LED Museum - 38+	
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!	
Tomas - 56	
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk	
vcal - 60+	
Wits' End- 43- (in July)	
Wolfen - 39	
x-ray - 29	
yclo - 21.7

47 People
Avg. age 36, plus or minus reality


----------



## sunspot (Feb 11, 2003)

47 People. Avg. age 36, plus or minus reality.

And eleven people with handles that begin with "S".


----------



## r2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like I'm late to the party, but just for the record I'm 25. With the cold I have right now I feel about triple that.

- Russ


----------



## Mrd 74 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm late for roll call as well,53 years young.


----------



## LED-FX (Feb 11, 2003)

too busy ranting in another thread

the popular 37

Adam


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

Never too late....just butt in (copy/paste)





2dogs - 50 
AlexGT - 32 
Bart - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
JackBlades - 43 
jjhitt - 44 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37
logicnerd411 - 14 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
Stefan - 24 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Graham (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Stingray:
> *It's funny how you create mental profiles of people, their ages, appearance etc. based on forum conversations...and just how far off you can really be from reality.
> 
> Maybe someone should host a page with pictures of everyone.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Something like this was done in this thread..

Maybe we should revive it..


----------



## jmm (Feb 11, 2003)

This bites, only 2 people older than me. Does this mean that CPFers get too feeble to post after they hit 60?

2dogs - 50
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
DavidW - 37
DieselDave - 42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh - 26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc - 48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
r2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot - 52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End - 43 - (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7

John


----------



## Graham (Feb 11, 2003)

2dogs - 50 
AlexGT - 32 
Bart - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37
logicnerd411 - 14 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
Stefan - 24 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 

Ok, I butted in.


----------



## lemlux (Feb 11, 2003)

The lack of 30 somethings is understandable. That was the traumatic decade when some of us realized that we won't be around forever. Four months after my 33rd birthday I realized that I was 1/3 of a century old and that I had lived for considerably more than 1/3 of my ultimate life span. After I reconciled myself to that admission of mortality, birthdays 40 and 50 weren't at all disconcerting. I'm now at the point where an advancing birthday "beats the hell out of the alternative." 

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
Lemlux - 56


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 11, 2003)

man, u guys are old


----------



## jmm (Feb 11, 2003)

BTTT to get the alphebetized version back in sync.

2dogs - 50
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7

John


----------



## bewshy (Feb 11, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
Lemlux - 56 <---- a few more and the AARP will be coming for you





bewshy - 22


----------



## Greta (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL!



Lem, I love you attitude!



I was so depressed at 25 because I was a quarter of a century old!



After that, everything was a cakewalk! And 40 was awesome! I definately celebrated because I didn't *FEEL* 40... whatever the hell that's supposed to feel like...



It's all downhill from here and I'm enjoying the hell out of every rolling minute!


----------



## jmm (Feb 11, 2003)

> man, u guys are old


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ancient or decrepit would be more appropriate. Let's have a little respect here!





Suggestion for list updaters, refresh your cache and make sure you have the latest version of the list before copying. 

John


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

Alphabetized version 

2dogs - 50
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Graham (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by jmm:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial"> man, u guys are old *


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ancient or decrepit would be more appropriate. Let's have a little respect here!




*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I thought the correct term was 'heavily experienced'..

Or maybe 'well-marinated'..


----------



## Doug S (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually, Bewshy, the AARP starts hounding you at only 50 and you have to ignore them for years before they stop. I figure that if you ignore them long enough they figure that you are already dead and stop wasting postage on you.


----------



## Saaby (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't claim to be the first person on the internet but in the 90s I was probably one of the youngest. I've been on the web my whole life...with the web comes spam of all types. Credit Cards, AARP, you name it. To me. I'm 16.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 11, 2003)

In current life, I'm 47.
In Spiritual Terms: Don't ask.


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

2dogs - 50
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Albany Tom (Feb 11, 2003)

37, and I demand a recount, dammit. I can't possibly be this old. I want 1970 through 1976 back.


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey, you're not from Florida, only we get recounts. Add yourself to the list Tom 

Edit: nevermind...I did it for you


----------



## FC. (Feb 11, 2003)

2dogs - 50
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## CNC Dan (Feb 11, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## CNC Dan (Feb 11, 2003)

Ordered by age:

logicnerd411 -14
Saaby -16
Chromatophile -17
Rothrandir -17
Nerd -18
shiftd -19
LEDagent -21
yclo -21.7
bewshy -22
Size15s -22
Stefan -24
R2 -25
Scrimmy -25.88
Josh -26
FC. -27
GeoffChan -28
xray -29
Tree -30
AlexGT -32
NeonLights -32
Max -33
Graham. -34
tiktok 22 -34
CNC Dan -36
Albany Tom -37
DavidW -37
d'mo -37
Larry1582 -37
LED FX -37
Dirobesh -38
Seth -38
The LED Museum -38
Wolfen -39
Bart -40
Klaus -40
Sasha -41
DieselDave -42
JackBlades -43
Wits' End -43
jjhitt -44
Mutiny Sfears -45
Charles Bradshaw -47
Stingray -47
mc -48
PercaDan -48
Sigman -48
2dogs -50
Doug S. -50
McGizmo -50
TedtheLed -50
SilverFox -51
sunspot -52.5
Mrd 74 -53
lemlux -56
Tomas -56
jmm -58.87
Roy -59
vcal -60


----------



## Pyractodoc (Feb 11, 2003)

logicnerd411 -14
Saaby -16
Chromatophile -17
Rothrandir -17
Nerd -18
shiftd -19
LEDagent -21
yclo -21.7
bewshy -22
Size15s -22
Stefan -24
R2 -25
Scrimmy -25.88
Josh -26
FC. -27
GeoffChan -28
xray -29
Tree -30
AlexGT -32
NeonLights -32
Max -33
Graham. -34
tiktok 22 -34
CNC Dan -36
Albany Tom -37
DavidW -37
d'mo -37
Larry1582 -37
LED FX -37
Dirobesh -38
Seth -38
The LED Museum -38
Wolfen -39
Bart -40
Klaus -40
Sasha -41
DieselDave -42
JackBlades -43
Wits' End -43
jjhitt -44
Mutiny Sfears -45
Charles Bradshaw -47
Stingray -47
mc -48
PercaDan -48
Sigman -48
2dogs -50
Doug S. -50
McGizmo -50
TedtheLed -50
SilverFox -51
sunspot -52.5
Mrd 74 -53
lemlux -56
Tomas -56
jmm -58.87
Roy -59
vcal -60 
Pyractodoc -one hundred forty-eleven


----------



## avusblue (Feb 11, 2003)

34 here. And I don't look a day over 33.


----------



## bewshy (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Doug S:
> *Actually, Bewshy, the AARP starts hounding you at only 50 and you have to ignore them for years before they stop. I figure that if you ignore them long enough they figure that you are already dead and stop wasting postage on you.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">lol





One of the girls at my work just turned 31 and she's received 2 mailings from them already. Says now she feels old


----------



## Albany Tom (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, now we just need everybody's weight.


----------



## vcal (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Pyractodoc, I like Your list better than CNC's -which would've made me the old _fart_ on the list.


----------



## bushcamp (Feb 11, 2003)

As Red Green (like,as in the Red Green Show, eh?)
says, "Don't forget to keep your stick on the ice and always remember, if you can't be young, you can always be immature.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

logicnerd411 -14
Saaby -16
Chromatophile -17
Rothrandir -17
Nerd -18
shiftd -19
LEDagent -21
yclo -21.7
bewshy -22
Size15s -22
Stefan -24
R2 -25
Scrimmy -25.88
Josh -26
FC. -27
GeoffChan -28
xray -29
Tree -30
AlexGT -32
NeonLights -32
Max -33
Graham. -34
tiktok 22 -34
CNC Dan -36
Albany Tom -37
DavidW -37
d'mo -37
Larry1582 -37
LED FX -37
Dirobesh -38
Seth -38
The LED Museum -38
Wolfen -39
Bart -40
Klaus -40
Sasha -41
DieselDave -42
JackBlades -43
Wits' End -43
jjhitt -44
Mutiny Sfears -45
Charles Bradshaw -47
Stingray -47
mc -48
PercaDan -48
Sigman -48
2dogs -50
Doug S. -50
McGizmo -50
TedtheLed -50
SilverFox -51
sunspot -52.5
Mrd 74 -53
lemlux -56
Tomas -56
jmm -58.87
Roy -59
vcal -60 
Pyractodoc -one hundred forty-eleven
bushcamp - 55


----------



## Josh (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL Tom



I can't do that I bulk up in the winter


----------



## iddibhai (Feb 11, 2003)

'nuther data point: me is 23


----------



## Tree (Feb 12, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
Doug S. - 50+ 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
d'mo - 37
jjhitt - 44
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!! 

The last few got cut off a few posts ago. Here's the complete list.


----------



## Stingray (Feb 12, 2003)

back to alphabetical - no need to make people self conscious





2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2003)

As of the 09:00 posting (62 replies), the average age is 36.9 years!


----------



## James S (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, so I'll add myself. Won't affect the average by much though...

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## lemlux (Feb 12, 2003)

Bewshy:

At the age of 22 you probably aren't aware that AARP aggressively markets memberships to almost all American's approaching their 50th birthdays. The prospective member's typical first reaction is: "Hey....I'm not that old!" 

After the third or fourth AARP solicitation mailing arrives many of us less passionately determine: "Say, I can save the cost of a membership with just a couple of nights of motel old-fart discounts... Why not."

You then become sensitive to which movie theaters, restaurants, etc. set their senior citizen discounts at ages 50, 52, 55, 58, 60, 62, or 65 while watching Social Security retirement age slide from 65 to 67 to ????


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 12, 2003)

i assume that doesn't include me jack, but i would like to thank you on behalf of my fellow "youngins"


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by Rothrandir:
> *man, u guys are old
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">If you are lucky you will get there too


----------



## tkl (Feb 12, 2003)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
sunspot-52.5
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
JackBlades - 43
AlexGT - 32 
Scrimmy - 25.88
SilverFox - 51
TedtheLed - 50 
tkl - 30


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 12, 2003)

Why do names keep getting cut off???


----------



## Stingray (Feb 12, 2003)

When someone adds themself to the list, they have to copy and paste the most recently posted list and then insert their name in the appropriate position. If you copy a list from 15 posts ago, naturally the last 15 posters get left off. It's pretty easy.








2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 12, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## jmm (Feb 12, 2003)

Sure Stingray, it's easy for a young dude like you with lightning fast reflexes and a mind to match...





John


----------



## geepondy (Feb 12, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## bewshy (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Bewshy:
> 
> At the age of 22 you probably aren't aware that AARP aggressively markets memberships to almost all American's approaching their 50th birthdays. The prospective member's typical first reaction is: "Hey....I'm not that old!"
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## Darell (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, since nobody has heard from me, and I've gotten several unsolicited offers to come over and chop me down to count the rings, I've decided to come clean. Plus I want it to go on record BEFORE my next birthday. Man, some of you guys are old farts.

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## logical (Feb 12, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Afterimage (Feb 12, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## jmm (Feb 12, 2003)

I just set up an escrow account for any "younger" CPF member that will come back here in 23 years and call Darell an old fart.






John


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by jmm:
> *I just set up an escrow account for any "younger" CPF member that will come back here in 23 years and call Darell an old fart.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*PayPal Sent!!*











Dan


----------



## Stingray (Feb 12, 2003)

PercaDan...what kind of bike is that?


----------



## eluminator (Feb 12, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## DieselDave (Feb 12, 2003)

Eluminator - 62.9999....

The avg. age just went up two standard deviations. Just kidding. 

Eluminator, I look forward to being 60, 70 or 80. It hurts more to get out of bed but the knowledge you hold and can share is priceless. My Dad turned 70 last April. I thought I was smarter than him until I was about 20. Now I'm 42 and know I will have to get on my horse if I am ever going to learn 50% of what he knows at 70. Young guys, do you get it yet? Listen to the voice of experience, your old man. He has been there done that and although you haven't seen it, he has the t-shirt. In the absence of a Dad listen to advice from someone at least twice your age.


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by Stingray:
> *PercaDan...what kind of bike is that?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That's a Buell Lightning XB9S. Its on my wish list.



Regretably, my current stable is down to one motorcycle, a '92 Yamaha TDM 850 [I named her, can't sell her now!! Must get....larger garage!].





Dan


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by DieselDave:
> *Young guys, do you get it yet? Listen to the voice of experience, your old man. He has been there done that and although you haven't seen it, he has the t-shirt.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And no matter where you stand with your folks, you'll miss them when they're gone.











Dan


----------



## Pyractodoc (Feb 12, 2003)

Stingray's original error on re-ordering list corrected herein for me. Though I wouldn't object to some rejuvenation hehehe

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - one hundred forty-eleven
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Darell (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by jmm:
> *I just set up an escrow account for any "younger" CPF member that will come back here in 23 years and call Darell an old fart.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hell, why wait? There's plenty of them whipper-snappers chomping at the bit to call me that RIGHT NOW.

Do you realize that you made me snort beer out my nose when I read your post? Who's gonna come clean my monitor now?


----------



## Saaby (Feb 12, 2003)

Ya old fart Darell, that's what Kyra's for. Teach her the value of a clean monitor now.

Jmm...just give me a second here...ok and DONE. Added to my calandar. IN 2026 I'll probably still be using the same Outlook PST file (Don't ask me how I'm using outlook with Linux) and it will probably have grown to a gig or so (Right now it's at 70 Mb from all those EV pics!)


----------



## Darell (Feb 12, 2003)

Good god, squirt. (think that would sell as well as "New Coke" did?) My pst file is a gig right now! Youngsters these days.


----------



## Pyractodoc (Feb 13, 2003)

erratum in alphabetized re-list:

PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - 11
R2 - 25

*Pyractodoc - one hundred forty-eleven*

--timeless but not ageless--


----------



## JackBlades (Feb 13, 2003)

I must say we have some very intelligent young members on this board! Your (you know who you are) posts certainly reflect your maturity and knowledge. It's an honor to share this space with all of you.

Jack


----------



## arioch (Feb 13, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## arioch (Feb 13, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32




avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - one hundred forty-eleven
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Empath (Feb 13, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - one hundred forty-eleven
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## lessing (Feb 13, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
PercaDan - 48
Pyractodoc - one hundred forty-eleven
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## nihraguk (Feb 13, 2003)

17, going 18 this year


----------



## Stingray (Feb 13, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## StevieRay (Feb 13, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2003)

Who's calling who and "Old Fart" around here? I only see four on the list that might even qualify (58+)!!


----------



## Darell (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, that would be ME calling THEM "Old Farts" I guess. Where's the mystery?


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 14, 2003)

To add to the 'never die' jokes: Old Farts never die, they just trade flammability for ripeness.





Eldest here gets the the title of "Ripus Maximus."

For balance, the youngest here gets the title of "Flammabilus Maximus."


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 14, 2003)

Charles I think you have that in reverse. I was undoubtedly ripe when I was young, and am definitely becoming more methanic as I pass ripe, and continue on into rot...


----------



## vcal (Feb 14, 2003)

Tombels needs to post here!



..-I think he's older than I am. 
-Trying to lose my "oldest fart" status on this list.....


----------



## Mr HG (Feb 16, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 16, 2003)

You old farts...


----------



## Mike 161 (Feb 16, 2003)

Turned 45 in January.


----------



## Tombeis (Feb 23, 2003)

vcal:
You will have to post your exact age. "60+" ain't gonna cut it. 

When you do, I will post mine.

Here is a clue.

Movie-MASH
Football game
Cheerleaders
Cheer about team member 

Got it?


----------



## vcal (Feb 23, 2003)

OK-Tombels,But I'm clueless even with those hints. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifI was born the day after Pearl Harbor.-you may now reveal how ancient _you_ are. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Ted T (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm 48. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## e=mc² (Feb 23, 2003)

Turned 47 in January. I hate birthdays. I thinks I'm going to start counting in reverse from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## Lighthouse (Feb 23, 2003)

46 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Starlight (Feb 23, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7 

I added Mike 161, Ted T, e=mc2 (sorry, don't have script for power of 2), and lighthouse.


----------



## Lighthouse (Feb 23, 2003)

Starlight, check PM. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## Tombeis (Feb 23, 2003)

vcal:

Now your close enough.

I am 68. Will be 69 on May 25th. 

Expensive flashlights will be welcome gifts.

The reference to the MASH cheer?

During the football game the nurses led by Hotlips were chanting " Sixty nine, Sixty nine, that wonderful number sixty nine." 

You must watch MASH several times to get everything that's going on in the background. I thought it would be an easy clue for everyone.

You know it's not conclusive that I am the oldest member.

Seventy five of us out of around 3500 isn't a very large percentage. 

We probably should start a contest with some reward for the youngest and oldest member. Getting everyone to respond is rough though.


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
"...We probably should start a contest with some reward for the youngest and oldest member. Getting everyone to respond is rough though..." 

[/ QUOTE ]

did i mention i was born before jesus?

i hadn't origionally planned on revealing how old i am (i am surprised my infinate wisdom and intellegence didn't give away already... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif ), but as long as your offering prizes, i think i will fess up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Feb 24, 2003)

46 but I still think I look 35, most people think so as well and in pretty good shape for a 200lb.blonde,blue eyes 5'10" guy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tombeis (Feb 24, 2003)

Dan:

If your looking for a "date", you have the wrong forum. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 24, 2003)

<font color="red"> ROFLMAO!!!</font>



















Dan


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Feb 25, 2003)

Naw I'm just a middle aged vain American german /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Tombeis (Feb 25, 2003)

Dan:

I wondered why I liked your humor. I am also an American German, but the middle age part escaped me long ago.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Feb 25, 2003)

My problem lately is too much time on my hands, I'm an off season concrete mixer driver at the moment and just itching to get back to work. And lately I hear about news of possible use of R/C aircraft as flying buzzbombs has really got my interest, I have built aircraft that we used in miniature bombing runs of trying to hit targets on the ground with eggs, we had little hangers that operated off of a servo motor that dropped an egg, it was a whole lot of fun, but that was back in 1991, long time ago /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Sigman (Feb 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
My problem lately is too much time on my hands 

[/ QUOTE ]
--------------------
Well Dan...how about a couple of your torch mods!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Sigman, I'm burnt out on making mods, got a ton of supplies, plenty of time but absolutely no enthusiasm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Still planning on my own name and style but alas the rest of the world has caught up with me and left me in its billowing wake....

Now if I could just get my cold fusion reactor online... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## DieselDave (Mar 10, 2003)

Anybody new or not on the list yet?


----------



## Stingray (Mar 19, 2003)

Just reviving this thread, lots missing, no pressure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Lurker (Mar 19, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
bewshy - 22
bushcamp - 55
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
iddibhai - 23
Klaus - 40
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
Rothrandir - 17-18
Roy - 59+
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7 


Wow, this is a long thread. I am 37, but for some reason I think of myself as being in my early twenties.


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 19, 2003)

i'm 18 now...

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
bewshy - 22 
bushcamp - 55 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Brock (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh thats what this tread is about. I haven't looked at it before now and I thought it was going to be one of those priceless type jokes, oh well

In any case I am, ummm, 37 I think, I am at work so I can't ask my wife /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif No wait I was born in late 67 so that would be 36?


----------



## Stingray (Mar 19, 2003)

Brock added


2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
bewshy - 22
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## darkgear.com (Mar 19, 2003)

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Bushman (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm lazy 32


----------



## Stingray (Mar 19, 2003)

Added Bushman...it's ok to add yourself to the list. Just do a copy and paste and insert your name and age.


2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## snuffy (Mar 19, 2003)

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Bushman (Mar 19, 2003)

SR oh so that is how you do it? thanks. I figured it was something like that but again I tell you I was being lazy!


----------



## Wulong (Mar 19, 2003)

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Bill.H (Mar 19, 2003)

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
Bill.H - 40teen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## radellaf (Mar 19, 2003)

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Tombeis (May 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*radellaf said:*
2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## FalconFX (May 15, 2003)

Oh well... Here's one more number: 23.9... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## shiftd (May 15, 2003)

After calculation, the means is 42 with std dev 33.9
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 15, 2003)

Wow! Looks like Tombeis is old enough to be Saaby and Logicnerd's grandfather...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## AlphaTea (May 15, 2003)

Guess I better get in on this...


2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Ross (May 15, 2003)

Me too.....

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## BF Hammer (May 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bowser said:*
Me too.....

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## reddwarf (May 15, 2003)

Me too.....

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 
whodat-36

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------


----------



## Rothrandir (May 15, 2003)

jeez...would someone mind putting this in numerical order? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## snuffy (May 15, 2003)

What's wrong with alphabetical? Very easy to find someone that way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (May 15, 2003)

yes...but it's not very easy to see who's the oldest and youngest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

if someone wants to make two columns, one for alphabetical, and one for numerical...i wouldn't object to that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 15, 2003)

My computer is becomming slow viewing all of the pages on this post at once, so I guess I better make my post now. I'm 13. Yes 13. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Well here is the list.

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 
whodat-36


----------



## ChrisA (May 15, 2003)

I'm 25... I should add 'still' cause in 9 days that'll be history /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 
whodat-36


----------



## webley445 (May 15, 2003)

Hey, I got left out

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 
whodat-36 

Something that took me awhile to learn, a lesson for all you young smartalecks, old age and treachory will beat youth and enthusiasm every time!


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
yes...but it's not very easy to see who's the oldest and youngest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

if someone wants to make two columns, one for alphabetical, and one for numerical...i wouldn't object to that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Rothrandir, I made a list of all of the people, with their ages first. I went to sort by number and for some reason it didn't work. Here is the list if you would like to try to sort them. Thanks. 

50 - 2dogs
50 - Afterimage
37 - Albany Tom
32 - AlexGT
46 - AlphaTea 
32 - arioch
34 - avusblue
40 - Bart
36 - BF Hammer
40 - Bill.H
22 - bewshy
25 - Bowser
36 - Brock
55 - bushcamp
32 - Bushman
47 - Charles Bradshaw
40 - Charlie Gallo
17 - Chromatophile
36 - CNC Dan
37 - Darell
21 - Darkgear
37 - DavidW
42 - DieselDave
38 - Dirobesh
37 - d'mo
50 - Doug S.
47 - e=mc2
62.9 - Eluminator
59 - Empath
23.9 - FalconFX
27 - FC.
39 - Geepondy
28 - GeoffChan
34 -Graham
43 - JackBlades
33 - James S
44 - jjhitt
58.87 - jmm
26 - Josh
23 - iddibhai
13 - IlluminatingBikr
40 - Klaus
37 - Larry1582
21 - LEDagent
37 - LED-FX
56 - lemlux
26 - Lessing
46 - Lighthouse
41 - Logical
14 - logicnerd411
37 - Lurker
33 - Max
48 - mc
50 - McGizmo
45 - Mike 161
53 - Mrd 74
21 - Mr HG
45 - Mutiny Sfears
32 - NeonLights
18 - Nerd
17 - nihraguk
48 - PercaDan
25 - R2
30 - radellaf
18 - Rothrandir
59 - Roy
16 - Saaby
41 - Sasha
25.88 - Scrimmy
38 - Seth
19 - shiftd
48 - Sigman
51 - SilverFox
22 - Size15s
56 - snuffy
57 - Starlight
24 – Stefan
51 - StevieRay
47 - Stingray
52.5 - sunspot
48 - Ted T
50 - TedtheLed
38 - The LED Museum
34 - tiktok 22 
30 - tkl
56 - Tomas
69 -Tombeis
30 - Tree
60 - vcal
38 - webley445
43 - Wits' End
39 - Wolfen
31 - Wulong
29 - x-ray
21.7 - yclo
36 - whodat 

Edited for Webley 445


----------



## webley445 (May 15, 2003)

Sorry can't help doing this, sounds like those emails friends forward me, but....

I remember....
when there was no 911, you called the copstation and hoped they showed up.
when the telephone had a rotary dial on it, there was no answering machines, if you weren't home, you didn't know when someone called.
when people could smoke in the lobby of any building.
no wireless phones, today's cell phones, especially with all the bells and whistles would be considered science fiction, along the lines of something out of Star Trek back when I was a kid.
going to the corner store with a note from my mom and the clerk selling me a pack of smokes to take home for her or when she bought a pack of Winstons and a Coke in a GLASS BOTTLE, handing the guy a dollar bill and GETTING CHANGE BACK.
when going to the grocery store took awhile because everything had to be rung up manually on the registers.

and finally one memory that really stands out to me for some reason. I remember sitting with my mom at a movie theatre, there was only one screen that was really big, you'd buy a drink and sit in the lobby having a smoke. Anyways, she took me to see Live and Let Die, Bond flick. In the opening scene Bond is sitting in the dark bedroom [not alone of course] and lifts his wrist. He presses a button on the side of his watch and the time is displayed in red leds. there was an immediate gasp that could be heard throught the entire audience followed by stunned silence for a few seconds. Then voices saying out loud "Did you see that?! His watch lit up in the dark!"
My mom immediately went out and got one for my dad's birthday, cost a little over $300, a Bulova. It was at least a half inch thick and weighed a ton.

Heh, I saw the Ten Commandments first run in that same theatre.


----------



## Empath (May 15, 2003)

The alphabetized list had j and i transposed. Here's the repaired list. The sort falls apart on second letters too, but I'll let someone else take care of that.

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 59+ 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2003)

Got a birthday in a couple of weeks, so I'll update my age.

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 60 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## keithhr (May 16, 2003)

Keithhr - 57 springs and this is going to be long

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 60 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 16, 2003)

I feel like a kid in comparison to most of you here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif LEDmodMan - 26. 

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
keithhr - 57 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 60 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days] 
whodat-36 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## scuba (May 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
I feel like a kid in comparison to most of you here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif LEDmodMan - 26. 

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
keithhr - 57 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 60 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days] 
whodat-36 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7 


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## binky (May 16, 2003)

39 in mid June. (Close enough)
I'm going to college for yet another degree so it doesn't look good that I'll ever "grow up". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## MacGyver (May 16, 2003)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
MacGyver- 34
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7

Well that won't change the median much.
I'm glad this is physical age, not mental maturity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## tvodrd (May 17, 2003)

A few months short of official geezerdom.

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
MacGyver- 34
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
tvodrd - 54
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7

Larry


----------



## yclo (May 18, 2003)

Well, that list seems a bit old. Cause I'm 22 now.


----------



## FalconFX (May 18, 2003)

That's the problem with the "cut and paste"...


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 18, 2003)

56

2dogs - 50 
Afterimage - 50 
Albany Tom - 37 
AlexGT - 32 
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15) 
arioch - 32 
avusblue - 34 
Bart - 40 
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started 
Bill.H - 40teen 
bewshy - 22 
binky - 39 
Bowser - 25 
Brock - 36 
bushcamp - 55 
Bushman - 32 
Charles Bradshaw - 47 
Charlie Gallo - 40 
ChrisA - 25 
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons) 
CNC Dan - 36 
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced") 
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday 
DavidW - 37 
DieselDave-42 
Dirobesh - 38 
d'mo - 37 
Doug S. - 50+ 
e=mc2 - 47 
Eluminator - 62.9999.... 
Empath - 59 
FalconFX - 23.9 
FC. - 27 
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!) 
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12 
Graham. - 34 
iddibhai - 23 
IlluminatingBikr - 13 
JackBlades - 43 
James S - 33 
jjhitt - 44 
jmm - 58.87 
Josh-26 
Klaus - 40 
keithhr - 57 
Larry1582 - 37 
LEDagent - 21 
LED-FX - 37 
LEDmodMan - 26 
lemlux - 56 
Lessing - 26 
Lighthouse - 46 
Logical- 41 
logicnerd411 - 14 
Lurker - 37 
Max - 33 
mc-48 
McGizmo - 50 winters 
Mike 161 - 45 
Mrd 74 - 53 
Mr HG - 21 
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16. 
NeonLights - 32 
Nerd - 18 
nihraguk - 17 
PercaDan - 48 
PhotonBoy - 56
R2 - 25 
radellaf - 30 
Rothrandir - 18 
Roy - 60 
Saaby - 16 
Sasha - 41 
Scrimmy - 25.88 
Scuba - 38 
Seth - 38 
shiftd - 19 
Sigman - 48 
SilverFox - 51 
Size15s - 22 
snuffy - 56 
Starlight - 57 
Stefan - 24 
StevieRay - 51 
Stingray - 47 
sunspot-52.5 
Ted T - 48 
TedtheLed - 50 
The LED Museum - 38+ 
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older! 
tkl - 30 
Tomas - 56 
Tombeis - 69 
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk 
vcal - 60+ 
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days] 
whodat-36 
Wits' End- 43- (in July) 
Wolfen - 39 
Wulong - 31 
x-ray - 29 
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Stingray (Dec 17, 2006)

Thought I'd revive this age old thread....just because


----------



## eebowler (Dec 17, 2006)

I just past the 'time to get fat' numbe: 30

(Wow, this is an old thread.)

Almost the same question.

Related question


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 17, 2006)

Sub_Umbra - 55


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2006)

31

Going to be 32 in January..... And still a big kid at heart.


----------



## WNG (Dec 17, 2006)

WNG - 42


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm 20. I'll be drinking age in early May.

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
eebowler - 30
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Monocrom - 31
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
PhotonBoy - 56
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
Sub_Umbra - 55
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
TigerhawkT3 - 20 (May '86)
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
WNG - 42
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Concept (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok I'll have a go. looks as though I'm just under the average? I think it is a good mix of ages. All sorts of experience is what makes this place great.

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Concept - 29
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
eebowler - 30
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Monocrom - 31
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
PhotonBoy - 56
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
Sub_Umbra - 55
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
TigerhawkT3 - 20 (May '86)
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
WNG - 42
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## frosty (Dec 17, 2006)

Frosty 34. Feel 100 at times.


----------



## Tooner (Dec 17, 2006)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Concept - 29
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
eebowler - 30
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Monocrom - 31
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
PhotonBoy - 56
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
Sub_Umbra - 55
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
TigerhawkT3 - 20 (May '86)
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tooner - 48
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
WNG - 42
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## Empath (Dec 17, 2006)

With a list of ages nearly for years old it makes me look like a kid again. Mixing in new ages along with old ones in a list creates a mixed-up list.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 17, 2006)

15 ( going on 16, there's a reason why I can't exactly get that many lights  )


----------



## Christoph (Dec 17, 2006)

47


----------



## TeflonBubba (Dec 17, 2006)

38


----------



## jayke (Dec 17, 2006)

2dogs - 50
Afterimage - 50
Albany Tom - 37
AlexGT - 32
AlphaTea - 46ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 32
avusblue - 34
Bart - 40
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 40teen
bewshy - 22
binky - 39
Bowser - 25
Brock - 36
bushcamp - 55
Bushman - 32
Charles Bradshaw - 47
Charlie Gallo - 40
ChrisA - 25
Christoph - 47
Chromatophile - 17 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 36
Concept - 29
Darell - 37 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 37
DieselDave-42
Dirobesh - 38
d'mo - 37
Doug S. - 50+
e=mc2 - 47
eebowler - 30
Eluminator - 62.9999....
Empath - 59
FalconFX - 23.9
FC. - 27
Geepondy - 39 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
Graham. - 34
iddibhai - 23
IlluminatingBikr - 13
JackBlades - 43
James S - 33
Jayke - 29
jjhitt - 44
jmm - 58.87
Josh-26
Klaus - 40
keithhr - 57
Larry1582 - 37
LEDagent - 21
LED-FX - 37
LEDmodMan - 26
lemlux - 56
Lessing - 26
Lighthouse - 46
Logical- 41
logicnerd411 - 14
Lurker - 37
Max - 33
mc-48
McGizmo - 50 winters
Mike 161 - 45
Monocrom - 31
Mrd 74 - 53
Mr HG - 21
Mutiny Sfears - 45 going on 16.
NeonLights - 32
Nerd - 18
nihraguk - 17
PercaDan - 48
PhotonBoy - 56
R2 - 25
radellaf - 30
Rothrandir - 18
Roy - 60
Saaby - 16
Sasha - 41
Scrimmy - 25.88
Scuba - 38
Seth - 38
shiftd - 19
Sigman - 48
SilverFox - 51
Size15s - 22
snuffy - 56
Starlight - 57
Stefan - 24
StevieRay - 51
Stingray - 47
Sub_Umbra - 55
sunspot-52.5
Ted T - 48
TeflonBubba - 38
TedtheLed - 50
The LED Museum - 38+
TigerhawkT3 - 20 (May '86)
tiktok 22 - 34...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 30
Tomas - 56
Tombeis - 69
Tooner - 48
Tree - 30 rings in my trunk
vcal - 60+
webley445 - 38 [turning 39 in 13 days]
whodat-36
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
WNG - 42
Wolfen - 39
Wulong - 31
x-ray - 29
yclo - 21.7


----------



## RA40 (Dec 17, 2006)

Have adjusted those who posted up till 5/03 for the +3 difference.  May be off for those who had carried it out 2 decimal points.  :shrug: 

RA40- 41



> 2dogs - 53
> Afterimage - 53
> Albany Tom - 40
> AlexGT - 35
> ...


----------



## lukus (Dec 18, 2006)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37[/QUOTE]
Lukus - 40


----------



## Trashman (Dec 18, 2006)

34 and a half


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 18, 2006)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 50
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24


----------



## Outrider (Dec 18, 2006)

My age is classfied. I will say I have a clear memory of teaching Moses how to tie his
sandals.


----------



## dduane (Dec 18, 2006)

iced_theater said:


> 2dogs - 53
> Afterimage - 53
> Albany Tom - 40
> AlexGT - 35
> ...


dduane-58 years plus infinity


----------



## Coop (Dec 18, 2006)

27


2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 50
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24


----------



## faco (Dec 18, 2006)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 50
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43


----------



## eebowler (Dec 18, 2006)

Did I die? My name's gone from the list. LOL.


----------



## gallagho (Dec 18, 2006)

36

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Gallagho - 36
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 50
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43


----------



## rdh226 (Dec 18, 2006)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 50
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43


----------



## Cliffnopus (Dec 18, 2006)

61 and loving it.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 18, 2006)

40, acting like 12 - does that make me 28 or 52?


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Dec 18, 2006)

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
Munkybiz_9881-26


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 18, 2006)

Just a bunch of young whippersnappers.

Stingray - 47
LEDagent - 21
yclo - 21.7
Stefan - 24
Saaby - 16
2dogs - 50
vcal - 60+
Roy - 59+
Sasha - 41
Rothrandir - 17-18
Sigman - 48
Nerd - 18
shiftd - 19
Wolfen - 39
PercaDan - 48
GeoffChan - 28 going on 12
McGizmo - 50 winters
mc-48
The LED Museum - 38+
NeonLights - 32
Wits' End- 43- (in July)
Tomas - 56 
Bart - 40
Klaus - 40
x-ray - 29
logicnerd411 - 14
DavidW - 37
Larry1582 - 37
Munkybiz_9881-26
Flying Turtle - 55


----------



## Duff72 (Dec 18, 2006)

34


----------



## Stingray (Feb 13, 2008)

It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list _*including these instructions*_ into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list. 


2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43


----------



## Shreknow91 (Feb 13, 2008)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Shreknow91- 16 (as of 2/13/08, the youngest on the list, i think)
 Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43


----------



## tradderran (Feb 13, 2008)

58 years young.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 13, 2008)

Dreamer - 34.


----------



## orb (Feb 13, 2008)

Orb 34 Almost 35


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 13, 2008)

It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list including these instructions into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list. 


2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 13, 2008)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43
LEDninja - 60+


----------



## jtr1962 (Feb 13, 2008)

It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list including these instructions into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list. 

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 13, 2008)

jtr1962 said:


> It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list including these instructions into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list.
> 
> 2dogs - 53
> Afterimage - 53
> ...



I feel old.

Geoff


----------



## eebowler (Feb 13, 2008)

I"ve updated mine.

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7


----------



## Torbeam (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jtr1962* 

 
It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list including these instructions into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list. 



2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)


----------



## verbie (Feb 14, 2008)

cool thread. i didnt know that we have such a wide range of age in here. well, here goes....

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38 (this april)


----------



## Stingray (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of these entries are really old and some are new so I've been thinking that we should just put our year of birth instead. If you add your name to the list, or feel like updating old info, use your birthyear if you don't mind divulging it. I'll start.

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 1956
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38 (this april)[/quote]


----------



## Burgess (Feb 14, 2008)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
Burgess - 54
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 1956
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38 (this april)[/quote]


----------



## Stingray (Feb 14, 2008)

Copy and paste the list, *including these instructions*, from the previous post and insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you have no objection, use your year of birth rather than age so the list is always up to date. Many of these entries are several years old now. If you're already on the list, feel free to update your info.


2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
Burgess - 54
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 1956
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38


----------



## Coop (Feb 14, 2008)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
Burgess - 54
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
Coop - 29 in 1.5 months 
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 1956
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 16, 2008)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
Burgess - 54
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
Coop - 29 in 1.5 months 
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 1956
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38
ChocolateLab33 - 41


----------



## Supernam (Feb 16, 2008)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
Burgess - 54
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChocolateLab33 - 41
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
Coop - 29 in 1.5 months 
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 1956
sunspot - 55.5
Supernam - 24
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)
verbie -- 38


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 10, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Shreknow91- 16 (as of 2/13/08, the youngest on the list, i think)
 Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43
*B*atou00159 - 23


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 10, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
Launch Mini - 47
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Shreknow91- 16 (as of 2/13/08, the youngest on the list, i think)
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7
Lukus - 40
Trashman - 34.5
iced_theater - 24
faco - 43
*B*atou00159 - 23


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
 Batou00159 - 23
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
Launch Mini - 47
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
Ninemm - 23 
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Shreknow91- 16 (as of 2/13/08, the youngest on the list, i think)
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7


----------



## Stingray (Jun 11, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
Batou00159 - 23
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
Launch Mini - 47
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
Ninemm - 23 
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Shreknow91- 16 (as of 2/13/08, the youngest on the list, i think)
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 54
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7


----------



## JDest (Jun 11, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
Batou00159 - 23
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo - 43
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
e=mc2 - 50
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
JDest - 22 (and I feel like a little kid now thanks guys)
 jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh-29
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
Launch Mini - 47
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
Ninemm - 23 
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Shreknow91- 16 (as of 2/13/08, the youngest on the list, i think)
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 54
sunspot-55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat-39
Wits' End- 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list including these instructions into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list. 



2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
*Dusty* - 224 dog years. 
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)[/QUOTE]


----------



## crizyal (Jun 11, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Crizyal - 38
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
*Dusty* - 224 dog years. 
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)


----------



## DoctaDink (Jun 11, 2010)

Oops, tried to insert Excel formatting into post.

FYI,

Average/Mean/Mode age = 40


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been 5 years since I first started this thread and I thought it was time to resurrect it once again. I've updated my age. If you feel like updating yours or adding your name to the list, go ahead. The way to do this is to copy and paste the entire list including these instructions into your reply and then update or insert your info in the appropriate spot alphabetically. If you just make a post with your name and age it won't magically insert itself into the list. 



2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
*Dusty* - 224 dog years. 
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
Jabe1 - 45
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)[/QUOTE]


----------



## emac (Jun 11, 2010)

2dogs - 53
Afterimage - 53
Albany Tom - 40
AlexGT - 35
AlphaTea - 49ish (look 35, feel 25, act 15)
arioch - 35
avusblue - 37
Bart - 43
BF Hammer - 36 currently, 35 when this thread started
Bill.H - 43teen
bewshy - 23
binky - 42
Bowser - 28
Brock - 39
bushcamp - 58
Bushman - 35
Charles Bradshaw - 50
Charlie Gallo (aka KC2IXE) - 45
ChrisA - 28
Chromatophile - 20 (68 seasons)
CNC Dan - 39
Darell - 40 (but they're easy miles, and I've never been "raced")
Darkgear - (35) celebrating the 11th anniversary of my 21th birthday
DavidW - 40
DieselDave-45
Dirobesh - 41
d'mo - 40
Doug S. - 53+
*Dusty* - 224 dog years. 
e=mc2 - 50
eebowler 31+
Eluminator - 65.9999....
Empath - 62
faco - 43
FalconFX - 26.9
FC. - 30
Geepondy - 42 (going to be locked right there!)
GeoffChan - 31 going on 12
Graham. - 37
iced_theater - 24
iddibhai - 25
IlluminatingBikr - 16
Jabe1 - 45
JackBlades - 46
James S - 36
jjhitt - 47
jmm - 61.93
Josh -29
jtr1962 - 45
Klaus - 43
keithhr - 60
Larry1582 - 40
LEDagent - 24
LED-FX - 40
LEDmodMan - 29
LEDninja - 60+
lemlux - 59
Lessing - 29
Lighthouse - 49
Logical- 44
logicnerd411 - 17
Lukus - 40
Lurker - 40
Max - 36
MayCooper - 27
mc-51
McGizmo - 53 winters
Mike 161 - 48
Mrd 74 - 56
Mr HG - 24
Mutiny Sfears - 48 going on 16.
NeonLights - 35
Nerd - 21
nihraguk - 20
PercaDan - 51
PhotonBoy - 59
R2 - 28
RA40 - 41
radellaf - 33
RDH - 53
Rothrandir - 21
Roy - 63
Saaby - 19
Sasha - 44
Scrimmy - 28.88
Scuba - 41
Seth - 41
shiftd - 22
Sigman - 51
SilverFox - 54
Size15s - 25
snuffy - 59
Starlight - 60
Stefan - 27
StevieRay - 54
Stingray - 52
sunspot - 55.5
Ted T - 51
TedtheLed - 53
The LED Museum - 41+
tiktok 22 - 37...but this is where I stop getting older!
tkl - 33
Tomas - 59
Tombeis - 72
Trashman - 34.5
Tree - 33 rings in my trunk
vcal - 63+
webley445 - 42
whodat - 39
Wits' End - 46- (in July)
Wolfen - 42
Wulong - 34
x-ray - 32
yclo - 24.7 
Torbeam - 44 (or 4x11 depending who you ask)[/QUOTE]
emac - 24


----------



## DM51 (Jun 12, 2010)

jabe1 said:


> It's been 5 years since I first started this thread


 
:thinking:

1. You aren't the OP, so you didn't start it

2. The thread was started in 2003, which is 7 years ago

3. You joined in 2008, 2 years ago, so how did you start a thread 5 years ago?

:thinking:


----------



## Empath (Jun 12, 2010)

He just copied and pasted like many others did. The first one to write that was the OP. Stingray, the OP, wrote this a little over two years ago.

It is a mess, with so many different partial updates. Not much is accurate anymore, and you can't tell which ones are.


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuikku - 31

I´ll just skip that long quote for now...


----------

